# Transférer les photos de l'Ipad 2



## frankix (29 Août 2011)

Bon je vais passer pour un con, mais tant pis, je cherche depuis un moment, comment récupérer les photos que j'ai prises avec mon Ipad 2 en particulier celles faîtes via Photobooth pour les mettre sur mon Mac.
Je dois plu voir clair... de plus mon Ipad ne lance plu Itunes lorsque je branche celui-ci à mon Mac alors que l'icône est toujours selectionnée ?

aidez-moi svp.


----------



## Larme (29 Août 2011)

_iPhoto_ ne se lance pas à la connexion de ton iPad ?
Sinon, _Transfert d'image_, ou même _Apercu_ (_Fichier/Importer depuis_...)


----------



## frankix (29 Août 2011)

Je ne me sers pas d'Iphotos c'est pourquoi j'ai tenté avec transfert d'images, mais pas moyen de trouver l'Ipad pourtant branché sur mon Mac et reconnu dans Itunes (mais pas auto).


----------



## twinworld (29 Août 2011)

normal que vous ne le trouviez pas. Il faut utiliser iPhoto. Quitte ensuite à virer les photos de la bibliothèque d'iPhoto pour les classer ailleurs. 

Cette manip est vraiment la plus simple.


----------



## Larme (29 Août 2011)

twinworld a dit:


> normal que vous ne le trouviez pas. Il faut utiliser iPhoto. Quitte ensuite à virer les photos de la bibliothèque d'iPhoto pour les classer ailleurs.
> 
> Cette manip est vraiment la plus simple.


 Je n'ai pas _iPhoto_ et _Transfert d'images_ et _Apercu_ me permettent d'avoir accès aux photos enregistrées sur mon iPod Touch 2G.


----------



## frankix (30 Août 2011)

Merci pour votre aide, j'ai enfin réussi en passant par Iphoto (bon je vais être obligé de m'en servir maintenant...) comme vous me l'avez conseillé. 
 J'ai essayé aussi un autre port usb, mais mon Ipad ne lance plu automatiquement Itunes quand je le branche, alors que l'option est coché ?

Bravo pour votre réactivité et votre aide


----------



## twinworld (31 Août 2011)

frankix a dit:


> Merci pour votre aide, j'ai enfin réussi en passant par Iphoto (bon je vais être obligé de m'en servir maintenant...)


j'ai aussi mis du temps avant de m'y coller, à iPhoto. Et puis avec l'arrivée de l'iPhone il y a 4 ans, puis de l'iPad, j'ai pris le pli. Et je ne suis pas déçu. Pour ceux qui connaissent les logiciels PC, c'est sûrement pas la panacées, mais iPhoto fait le strict minimum, en trois clics.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (31 Août 2011)

Je préfère de loin lightroom...


----------

